# Rentals near Mio?



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I'll be in Mio next weekend and want to rent a couple of ATV's. does anyone have suggestions?


----------



## umas911 (Sep 19, 2003)

There is a rental place on the east side of m33 in mio by the sheriffs office i have there card some where if i find it i will pm the number to ya.

Ron


----------



## umas911 (Sep 19, 2003)

cant find the card but the name of the place is atv adventures of michigan

Ron


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks! I know where that place is but for the life of me could not remember the name of the place. I'll give them a call.


----------



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)

I think the guy at the Mckinley store rents them, right by Mckinley bridge. Not positive though.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks, I'll check that out if I don't have one reserved by the time I get up there. Four more days, I cannot wait to be on the river.


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

There is another place just north of Mio on the east side of 33 before the curve heading toward Fairview. I think they are a Yamaha dealer. Do a Yahoo yellow pages search and you should come up w/ some numbers


----------



## n.pike (Aug 23, 2002)

McKinly Grocery 989-848-5332

ATV Adventures 989-826-5576


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

thanks guys. I'm calling tomorrow. Man I saw the deals they have out for the Yamaha Bruins. I am soooo tempted.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Looks like renting just doesn't make sense. Too expensive. So now I'm looking at dealerships. I want 4wd and it has to be big enough to do some snowplowing (for justification purposes!). Does anyone out there have a yamaha Bruin? Any pros or cons to think about? I need all the help I can get, I know nothing.


----------

